# problemi con utente quotidiano [SOLVED]

## koho

ho consumato la funzione search e adesso sono stufo e posto!   :Wink: 

voglio aggiungere un utente per uso quotidiano (lo ammetto, negli ultimi 4 anni ho sempre vissuto da root   :Twisted Evil:  )

ho aperto il pannello di gestione utenti di kde, ho aggiunto l'utente, messo la password.

fin qui tutto bene.

l'ho aggiunto al gruppo audio pero' ho dovuto dare un chown utente /tmp/mcop_utente perche' mi dava errore e diceva che non era suo. Comunque adesso il suono si sente.

Vorrei utilizzare il cdrom interno, il masterizzatore dvd esterno, la chiavetta usb, il disco usb esterno, ecc. pero' quando li monto mi dice che solo root puo' montarli.

Come (e dove) devo settare i permessi dei dev per far accedere il mio utente? e in che gruppi devo aggiungerlo? Conviene che faccia un nuovo gruppo a cui assegno la proprieta' dei dev e ci aggiungo l'utente?

Ingrandisco la domanda:

Dove posso trovare una guida semplice ma completa che spieghi tutto sull'aggiunta e gestione degli utenti? (Sticky, UID, GID, significato dei vari gruppi esistenti, ecc.)

ho cercato ovunque ma non ho trovato niente di esauriente

grazie in anticipo!

----------

## Scen

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=11

Eh eh eh, il caro vecchio Gentoo Handbook....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## koho

grazie! ma io a quei gruppi l'ho gia' aggiunto il mio utente... e non funziona 'na cippa!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mouser

allora i passaggi sono semplici:

Come root (mettiamo di creare l'utente utonto):

```
# mkdir /home/utonto

# useradd -G default,wheel -d /home/utente -s /bin/bash -k /etc/skel utonto

# passwd utonto

# chown utonto /home/utonto

```

logout e login come utonto.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## koho

```
useradd: unknown group default

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mouser

ehmm, la fretta  :Laughing: 

Non e' default, ma users

E, comunque, per avere una lista dei gruppi disponibili basta un

```
# cat /etc/group
```

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Per aggiungere utenti puoi utilizzare anche il comodissimo superadduser:

```
* app-admin/superadduser

     Available versions:  1.0.9

     Installed:           1.0.9

     Homepage:            http://www.interlude.org.uk/unix/slackware/

     Description:         Interactive adduser script from Slackware

```

----------

## koho

innanzitutto ti ringrazio per la pazienza, pero' ancora non mi funziona..   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mouser

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Per aggiungere utenti puoi utilizzare anche il comodissimo superadduser:
> 
> ```
> * app-admin/superadduser
> 
> ...

 

Ecco, questi giovini con le loro applicazioni avanzate  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## koho

proprio non riesco a capire.

l'ho aggiunto ai gruppi cdrom, disk, usb pero' quando chiedo di montare il dev mi dice solo root puo'.

dove devo cambiare i permessi?

i vadi /mn/cdrom /mnt/dvdr sono di root ma del gruppo cdrom a cui il mio utente appartiene

HELP!  :Shocked: 

----------

## Onip

credo ch tu debba aggiungere user (o users) nelle opzioni in /etc/fstab per i device che vuoi montare

----------

## Scen

 *koho wrote:*   

> innanzitutto ti ringrazio per la pazienza, pero' ancora non mi funziona..  

 

Per la gestione dei devices utilizzi udev?

Se sì, ti consiglio di installare anche

```

* sys-apps/hal

     Available versions:  0.4.5-r2 0.4.7-r2 ~0.4.8 [M]0.5.4

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

     Description:         Hardware Abstraction Layer

```

e

```

* sys-apps/dbus

     Available versions:  0.23-r3 ~0.23.2 ~0.23.2-r1 ~0.23.4 ~0.23.4-r1 [M]0.36.2

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to eachother

```

(che comunque è una dipendenza di hal)

Avvi i due demoni e la gestione dei cdrom, dvd, pendrive & C (insieme all'utilizzo di udev) è apposto, in quanto udev ti crea i devices con i permessi corretti, e i 2 demoni sopracitati gestiscono "l'interfacciamento" con i programmi di alto livello (es. il desktop di KDE)

----------

## mouser

I permessi vanno in genere a scalare.

In pratica, quando cerchi di montare /mnt/cdrom, il kernel vede:

 *kernel wrote:*   

> * Ok, il gruppo di utenti che possono fare operazioni qui e' CDROM + l'utente che vuole montare qui fa parte di questo gruppo = fallo pure.

 

Dopodiche', prima di montare fa

 *kernel wrote:*   

> * Ok, lui puo' montare, ma chi e' il proprietario di questa directory?? root??? Ahahahaha, e questo utente mi vuole montare qui qualcosa con il suo UID > 1000
> 
> Ahahahah, vai a casa, illuso!

 

E' abbastanza nazista in questi casi il kernel....

Dovresti cambiare il proprietario della directory in cui vuoi montare!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## koho

aggiungendo users in fstab non mi dice piu' che solo root puo' montare!   :Very Happy: 

adesso pero' mi dice could not mount device, special device /dev/cdrom/cdrom0 does not exist   :Crying or Very sad: 

provo ad installare hal?

----------

## koho

io sono curioso di sapere come sono configurati i vostri computer per funzionare..

o siete tutti root   :Wink:   oppure in qualche modo dovete essere riusciti a configurare il sistema per accedere ai cdrom.

pure voi avrete udev, un lettore cd, e un utente non-root.

non riesco a capire perche' incontro tali difficolta'.

e tutte le volte che mi mettevo a cercare di capire il meccanismo degli user

----------

## Onip

prima di installare hal e compagnia bella avevo impostato fstab come ti ho detto e mi bastava dare un mount/umount quando serviva.

In quanto all'errore che ti da probabilmente non hai quel device. prova a cercare quello corretto. io sul mio sistema ho /dev/hdc per il cdrom. Occhio però che i cd-audio non si possono montare.

Invece adesso che ho installato (e configurato) dbus, hal e gnome-volume-manager mi basta inserire un cd (o un pendrive) perchè questo venga montato, reso accessibile all'utente e in più mi compare pure un'icona sul desktop. per tutte queste bellezze, nel caso tu le voglia, probabilmente dovrai ricompilare i pacchetti che hanno una USE hal. 

Saluti

----------

## koho

lanciando i demoni hald e dbus riesco ad avere accesso ai cd e alla penna

pero' quando cerco di aprire il disco rigido usb esterno mi dice che non puo' entrare in /mnt/lacie

----------

## koho

adesso ho scoperto che la penna riesco a montarla ma non a smontarla perche' mi dice occupata

BUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

e la cartella /mnt/lacie a cui da root ho cambiato gruppo in usb, quando tento di montarla dal mio utente ritorna del gruppo root e non mi lascia entrare.

----------

## Onip

non è che ci stai scrivendo su?

io avevo un problema simile con kde, tu che wm\de utilizzi?

----------

## koho

uso kde, ma non ci sto scrivendo su, ho tutte le finestre chiuse e non ho neppure aperto i file sulla penna, solo montata

----------

## Onip

a me kde quel problema lo dava a cause della "barra di esplorazione veloce" o come diavolo si chiama. E' quella voce del menu K che ti permette di navigare il file system. L'unica soluzione che avevo trovato era stata di disabilitare quel "coso", tanto non lo usavo quasi mai. Il problema è dovuto al fatto che quell'applicazione tiene occupato in lettura il device. C'era pure un comando da console per vedere quale processo occupa una determinata risorsa, ma, ovviamente, adesso non mi ricordo qual è.

Cmq puoi fare la prova, disattivalo uccidi kicker (il programma della barra). poi smonti e riavvii kicker. dopo dovrebbe funzionare.

In bocca al lupo

----------

## koho

killando kicker mi dice che la penna e' montata piu' volte e non si riesce a smontarla.

----------

## Luca89

Per smontare un device in uso si può usare l'opzione -l

```
$ umount /quello/che/è -l
```

----------

## koho

grande Luca89, la tua soluzione funziona, pero' sarebbe molto comodo smontare la penna col click destro->unmount...

col vecchio sistema non udev ci riuscivo tranquillamente

----------

## koho

inoltre non riesco a capire perche' quando  clicco sull'icona del disco usb esterno i permessi della cartella in /mnt vanno magicamente al gruppo root e mi dice che non puo' entrare nella cartella (il disco invece e' montato)

puo' dipendere dal contenuto del disco?

----------

## koho

praticamente:

da root cambio i permessi della cartella /mnt/lacie in modo che sia del root ma del gruppo usb

aggiungo il mio utente al gruppo usb

dal mio utente richiedo di accedere al disco /dev/lacie

il disco viene montato pero' mi dice di non poter entrare nella cartella

controllo i permessi e trovo che appartiene a root e gruppo root, e gli utenti del gruppo root non hanno accesso neppure in lettura

mi loggo come root e la cartella ha ancora i permessi che le avevo dato (gruppo usb con accesso RW)

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Scen

Passando dalla gestione di tipo "vecchio" (configurazione manuale di fstab / devfs ) alla nuova (udev+hal) è probabile che le cose inizialmente non funzionino correttamente!   :Razz: 

Prova a:

rimuovere tutte le eventuali personalizzazioni che hai fatto alle regole di udev per mappare la pendrive

rimuovere tutti i riferimenti a cdrom e pendrive in /etc/fstab

rimuovere in /mnt tutte le directory con le quale gestivi i mount dei suddetti dispositivi

Udev+Hal dovrebbe arrangiarsi a gestire fstab e la creazione/modifica delle cartelle dove verranno montati i devices (attualmente  a me vengono creati nella directory /media)

----------

## koho

ho fatto come dici ed in effetti quando attacco le periferiche compaiono automagicamente nella cartella System/storage media di kde

il masterizzatore dvd e' di root gruppo root ma tutti gli utenti anche non del gruppo hanno accesso completo

il disco esterno usb invece e' di root gruppo root ma gli utenti non owner (root) non hanno nessun accesso inoltre viene visto come usb removable device

la penna invece si monta e si smonta senza problemi, pero' viene vista come disco rigido ed appartiene al mio utente gruppo users

!?!?!

----------

## koho

ho rimesso le righe in fstab e in /udev/rules, ho disabilitato i due demoni hald e dbus, ho creato sul desktop i collegamenti ai device

ho cambiato solo una cosa... il disco esterno usb era NTFS formattato da winxp. l'ho riformattato ext3 e adesso i permessi sono giusti.

adesso funziona tutto

resta il mistero sul disco che si setta i permessi da solo   :Wink: 

grazie infinite per l'aiuto!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

Se per te è risolto, aggiungi il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo del topic!  :Smile: 

----------

